# New look at Gramophone



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The new owners seem to have redesigned the on-line mag, looks pretty good to me. They're also more generous with on-line reviews for people who don't subscribe. This issue also has a feature on Mahler...

http://mark-allen-group.msgfocus.com/q/1mT8KWYEp58Lr0EPmkwo/wv


----------

